# Graduation night: to party or not to party



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

So my college graduation is coming up soon and I have no idea what i'm doing after the ceremony my family want go out for dinner and celebrate and my friends/classmates want to party and get smashed! I only have one graduation night and its hard to pic between family time or party time.


So whats my question: well what did you do on your graduation night did you party, spend time with your family, or sleep how did you spend that night.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Why not a nice dinner with the family and then party with friends after?


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Early dinner with folks then party.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

xakulax said:


> So my college graduation is coming up soon and I have no idea what i'm doing after the ceremony my family want go out for dinner and celebrate and my friends/classmates want to party and get smashed! I only have one graduation night and its hard to pic between family time or party time.
> 
> 
> So whats my question: well what did you do on your graduation night did you party, spend time with your family, or sleep how did you spend that night.


I would say that you can do both. Because that night while special, is just one night. I would celebrate over a number of days and hit ALL the bases.

There is a good chance the advice above will have more value in the long run that your degree. 

It is kinda like the joke about "walking" down the hill and ... "doing" them all. Life is what you make it. Touch all the bases.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Congratulations X!!!


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

So does no one remember what they did on Graduation night ?????


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Dinner with the old people (family haha) and then get your party on. For goodness sake. You must. Congrats, you college graduate!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

xakulax said:


> So does no one remember what they did on Graduation night ?????


I don't remember much. Good times.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

I did both. nice dinner w/family, they left, I went out w/friends and Gf


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations. What ever you do be safe, this is still just the beginning of your life. 

When I graduated with my undergraduate degree, I spent the evening with friends at a relatively subdued party but it was a great time given that we all remembered what we did and said the day after. Those are really the best celebrations.

As for the celebration after my graduate degree? Celebrated the evening with my wife (I was already married at the time).


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

Good advice above ^ ..Be Safe.

You are young and life is just beginning. Have your fun but dont waste too much life on partying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats man!!! Didn't know you were so young.

On my graduation day I did dinner with the fam, then afterwards I went out to party with my much older (or so I thought at the time) PhD student girlfriend but I digress. I suggest you do both. BTW if you're like me the party doesn't end after graduation. Being a young bachelor is very comparable to college in all honesty.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the congratulation just so everyone can know I am not that young although I do look allot younger for my age I just recently turned 30


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

xakulax said:


> Thank you everyone for the congratulation just so everyone can know I am not that young although I do look allot younger for my age I just recently turned 30



30 is young


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

Since you are 30 its definitely worth spending time with your parents as they are not here forever...and since you arent a young adult I am sure you have spent some time partying already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

xakulax said:


> So does no one remember what they did on Graduation night ?????


I never graduated from anything


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> I never graduated from anything



Yeah you did you graduated in game of life and you have become smarter and wiser person for it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe (thanks), but I never had the privilege of a graduation party or whatever heh - so you're lucky!

I don't remember a graduation party at primary school >.>


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

Going to graduate college and you still think getting smashed is fun??

I did that when I graduated high school and what I remember most is ending up with some girl named DiDi and not being able to perform sexually because my mind disconnected from my body - then most vividly, the hang-over that followed the next day.

When I graduated college and I first celebrated with my family and then had a wonderful time with my wife to be - by that time I had figured out that getting smashed is completely over-rated. 

So my vote is spend time with family first - then friends while not falling for the lie of "the more you drink the more fun you have" because only fools fall for that.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

What college party starts before ten at night anyway.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I never graduated from anything


Awww Random, you graduated from singlehood to Fatherhood with a beautiful daughter!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to go into college really at my age, although I don't have any academic qualifications for tertiary entry as it turns out I can still apply due to my years experience in B.A. and having studied on my own initiative due to the needs of my business.

All the parties, the ladies... might stand out though as an old fart and daddy in the midst of kids  Ok maybe not a good thing


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to go into college really at my age, although I don't have any academic qualifications for tertiary entry as it turns out I can still apply due to my years experience in B.A. and having studied on my own initiative due to the needs of my business.
> 
> All the parties, the ladies... might stand out though as an old fart and daddy in the midst of kids  Ok maybe not a good thing





Are you kidding me older guys on my campus are fighting girls off LOL there was guy in one of my network security class who was 39 and dating a 21 year old! classmate 


Older guy in most young women eyes = mature, responsible, and will stick around after the first sleep over.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol, it's not the ladies there I'm interested in, it's the lifestyle/experience I've never had. Unfortunately I won't have much time for it though unless I can find someone to delegate my role.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

xakulax said:


> Are you kidding me older guys on my campus are fighting girls off LOL there was guy in one of my network security class who was 39 and dating a 21 year old! classmate
> 
> 
> Older guy in most young women eyes = mature, responsible, and will stick around after the first sleep over.


LOL true. If I were him and she was doable in the looks department, smart, sassy, something resembling sane... I don't get these younger guys not going back for seconds, thirds and fifty thirds. 

Vaginas do not spontaneously degenerate after being inseminated.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> What college party starts before ten at night anyway.


None of the good ones....


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Why not do both?

I know when I graduate later this year family here for it or not, I'm partying my ass off.


----------

